# What to do with my new smoker??



## fireguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey all, As some of you read, I just got a new Chargriller pro.... Tommarow I plan on a few mods and then seasoning.. AS a first time charcoal smoker, I have afew questions... 1st off, I plan on startin with reg bagged charcoal ( I have alot), so how much shall I use and how often shall I add More to maintain a certain temp?? 2nd ,  What is the benifit to Lump??? and 3rd, I assume I start with the air intake and the smoke stack both open all the way, then close the intake to drop the temp, and at what point do you close down the smoke stack??? Thanks for any help, Trial run tommarow and hopefully have a smoke out on sat..


----------



## ba_loko (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, lump burns hotter.  That will be a learning curve that you'll master soon.  Yes, leave the exhaust open all of the way all of the time.  The only time you close the stack is at the end of the smoke to (hopefully) salvage any lump you may have left burning.  As far as the intake, well, you'll just have to play with that and get to know that smoker. I don't think any of us could tell you how to add and when, due to every smoker being different.  Shoot, even your ambient temperature could make a difference, as well as current weather.

The one thing I do know is that we want pictures though!


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 27, 2008)

What Kev said.

As far as temperature control goes, when firing it up, I would keep the intake open full until the temperature passes your desired more by 25-35 degrees; ie, if you want 225, let it rise to 250.  Add your food and set the intake to 1/4 open.  Monitor the temperature every 15 minutes for the first hour or so.  Make small adjustments.

I can't be more specific than that.  Kansas is to the west of me and to the south of you, so I'm sure the airflow is way different there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . (I'm sure AJ will be getting me back for that one!)


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 27, 2008)

What Kev and Geek said!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now, smoke something!
And take pics.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Mar 27, 2008)

Congrats on your new smoker...  on mine the intake ends up around 1" open... exhaust all the way open all the time... to stay around 225...  I tried closing everything at the end to smother fire out and save the fuel... it coated the lid inside the chamber with light black residue....  I dont do that anymore...  when ya get her goin' - if ya need anything just holler!


----------



## ddave (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah, I did that too at the end of the curing run.  Worked great on my old Weber kettle grill.  But the Smoke N Pit leaks like a sieve.  The next morning there was nothing left but ash in the firebox and yucky black crap in the smoke chamber (cresote, I would guess.)  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now I just let it burn out.

Dave


----------



## teeotee (Mar 27, 2008)

As everyone else said it'll be a learning experience for a while. The curing process is a good time to find out how it will retain heat etc.

While you're making the mods i would definitely be making a charcoal basket. 

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Well just started seasoning and a trial run.... So far so good... Stuck in 1 chimney of charcoal at 12, stack and intake wide open, got to 200 by 1220 and has maintained 200 give er take a few Deg.. Since its not getting any hotter, I started another chimney of charcoal to add to see how the temp reacts..its a bit breezy, damp and cool out... Ill post some more later.

Oh ya, thus far Ive only added 2 thermos, stack extention, and instead of tunning plates... for now I just turned over that half moon shaped grate in the bottom of the smoke chamber... seems to be holding a consistent temp all the way across... Also as everyone said that thermo that comes with the smoker is total crap...it will be fiinding its way to the garbage very soon.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 27, 2008)

I did the same thing with the half moon shaped grate...just flipped it over, seems to work just fine as a pseudo tuning plate.  You may also consider a wool blanket or moving blanket to help hold the heat in the cooking chamber.  I use one all the time in cooler weather.  See pics below.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 27, 2008)

Not sure if anyone else had this problem I tried flipping over my charcoal pan to use as a baffle and had problems getting/keeping the temp all the way up. 

Right now i'm using a foil oven liner and that seems to be doing ok. I have found something that i may buy this weekend to use as a more permanent baffle. Will post pics if/when i get it.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 27, 2008)

Joe, where did you get them funky wheels for yours ????


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 27, 2008)

I got them at harbor freight.  They are 8" pneumatic tires.  Here is a link for the 10" tires, they seem to be out of the 8" (online anyway).  A former member posted a nice link to some mods and thats where I got the idea.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/cta...emnumber=30900


----------



## fireguy (Mar 28, 2008)

OK , guys.. need to pick some brains. I couldnt get my chargriller to over 230 deg... I had the stack and chimney fully open. the only mods were: 2 thermos, stack extension, flipped over the charcoal grate for a makeshift tunning plate. It held pretty consitent temps for about 1 1/2 hrs. 

Will raising my charcoal up allowing more air to the coals allow it too reach a hotter temp???

Also, I noticed smoke coming out around the lid of smoke box... I assume there is a significant heat losss with that.. Would some of that high temp gasket be benificial??? 

Or do I simpy need to add more coals?? I had 2 chimney fulls in at once..

I plan on using some roy oak lump sat and smoking a loin and country ribs.. 

could use some help before if availible.. thanks guys


----------



## fireguy (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Ken,  charcoal smoking is so new to me not sure of my self yet, I am most likeky over complicationg things.

I will try Lifting the  coals and adding more coals for my Sat smoke...

I did use reg charcoal yesterday, will the royal oak burn hotter and faster???

Any other Suggestions will alway be welcome...

Thanks


----------



## fireguy (Mar 28, 2008)

Will try, the only prob is our Depot is really small and seems like they dont have what the bigger cities do.  It is something I will def do as soon as I can get my hands on some.. thanks


----------



## ba_loko (Mar 28, 2008)

Fireguy, make sure the "knock-out" has been removed between the fire box and the cooking chamber.  Often times it is missed during installation.  Your opening should have a "football" shape to it.  If you're wondering if yours is put together correctly, please take a picture of that area and post it.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 29, 2008)

I have part of a brick on the handle of my firebox to help it seal better. That helped, just have to remember to put gloves on before taking the brick off. Raising the coals should help, i found that when using the original charcoal grate that the ash falls through and chokes out the coals pretty quickly.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Geeeeeezee , give me little credit... LOL


----------



## fireguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Actually, the firebox seems real tight, the smoke chamber lid is where I see a good amount of smoke leaking out. But I like that info for possible futer issues. 

Thanks


----------



## ba_loko (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, no offense intended.  As a matter of fact, my knockout plate was left in place for quite awhile before I figured it out.

Good luck.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok ..... i mis understood ya. Yeah mine leaks smoke around there real bad too. Did hit the jackpot today at Home Depot, they were clearing out the fireplace stuff and i got two packs of 1/4" stove gasket rope and the cement for $3.00. That's going to be my weekend project. Will post pics if it works good.

Good luck with the smoke.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 29, 2008)

Fireguy, try taking out that charcoal grate half moon piece from the bottom of the cooking chamber all together...I think that might be your problem. Some mods need to be made to that particular piece, you cant use it as it.

I would remove it altogether for your smoke tomorrow. I only need 1 chimney of lump to get mine to temp at the start of a smoke. Takes about 20 min or so and I am golden.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ba - None taken, I just thought that was funny...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






teeotee- I was thinking on trying that stuff please let me know if it makes a dif..

Smokingjoe - Ill try taking it out for my next smoke...What kind of mods need to be made to that half moon grate??? Holes drilled through it to let air distribute easier ?? or something else??

thanks to all you for your help thus far!!!


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 29, 2008)

I made several cuts from end to end to allow airflow.  I am sorry I should have mentioned that earlier in this post.

Drilled holes would be fine too...anything to allow the smoke and heat to pass into the cooking chamber...as is, the heat gets trapped below and doesnt get a chance to rise to grate level.  the radiant heat from the inverted grate is just not enough to give you the temps you are looking for.

Take it out for tomorrows smoke then if you would like, I can help you make some adjustments.  Hope this helps.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree with Joe about removing the pan. I have the same kind of results in temp with one chimney of coals. Although i took a little different approach. 

Here's what i did to mine. Because i use mine to grill i use an oven liner as a baffle. Cheap and easy and does the job for now till i get a better one made.



Once again. good luck with the smoke tomorrow. Will let you know if the gasket rope works.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok, just about ready to fire up the chargriller for her maiden voyage.. Thanks for all the help it really means alot.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here is the coal basket I made this mourning... Added some supports down the side to rest inside the fire box, so that I can pull the drawer out and clear the basket , for those all day or all night smokes.. along with a support on the bottom to try and prvent as much sagging as it heats up..

going to take out the 1/2 moon baffle for today, use minion method, with royal oak... Ill keep you posted.

thanks guys.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 29, 2008)

here are the only other mods thus far.. 2 thermos, and the stack extension..


----------



## teeotee (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow so that's what a clean grill looks like huh 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Basket looks great to me. 

have a good first smoke. Will check back later.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 29, 2008)

Everything looks good fireguy...Get the thin blue rolling and report back with updates.  Happy smoking!!!


----------



## fireguy (Mar 29, 2008)

So far, So good... Maintaining about 230, How bout that TBS? Just spritzed with Bourbon and Apple juice.. I couldnt be more excited!!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 29, 2008)

WOOOO HOOOOOO!!!! wow, that's great. You have just made me hungry. 
Andy.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 31, 2008)

Did get the stove gasket in yest, and a seasoning/trial run after cleaning off 3 years of possible creosote. Will do a full post of the mods when i get a chance.


----------



## fireguy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Joe or anyone, wondering if ya have some pics of this or not???Just trying to get some Ideas. Thanks a million


----------



## ridgerunner (Apr 13, 2008)

I picked up the CGSP a week ago and still haven't lit a fire in it.  Between the weather and my schedule, I just haven't had the time to devote to seasoning it.  I was wanting to do some mods before I seasoned it.  I am specifically wanting to address the sfb and it's non-airtight lid.  It seems for the most part, that stove sealant, cement, etc. are treated as seasonal items around here.  I did find one store that had some gasket and cement (limited selection). However, I'm concerned about any contaminants that might leach out of these products even after they cure.  Any suggestions?


----------



## fireguy (Apr 13, 2008)

ridge, just making sure your talkin bout the fire box, cause mine is tight....However my smoke chamber lid is not even close... teeotee is in the process of getting a good seal on his... you might want to search his posts...


----------



## ridgerunner (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, Fireguy.  I was talking about the Side Fire Box.  I also know the main cooking chamber lid is not tight.  Which do you think is a bigger issue?  I figured the SFB might be something a little easier to address initially.  As it was, I had to return the first SFB as it had about an 1/8 to 1/4 inch gap on the right side of the lid when it closed.  My new one is much better, but still not quite as tight as I would like.


----------

